
Origin of new emergent diseases–Terrestrial or cosmic? - ChuckMcM
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7358766/
======
ChuckMcM
I'm not sure what to make of this paper. It isn't April 1st.

The paper posits the hypothesis that passing through the cometary tail can
deposit extra terrestrial organisms on to the planet, some of which might be
the source of emergent Coronavirus and Candida fungal diseases.

------
formalsystems
This paper is based in delusion and fantasy. There is clearly documented
evolution of the Sars-COV-2 virus within captured bats in Wuhan well before
the outbreak. The theory that panspermia triggered a global pandemic has zero
real evidence supporting it, and this paper does nothing to advance the
theory.

------
salawat
While I appreciate the effort in this paper, the issue that strikes me is that
all this complex (and let's face it, even yeast and RNA viruses are complex
compared to their raw ingredients unarranged in functional units, the most
likely form for those substances to be present in a comet) would in all
likelyhhod be far different from anything we found here on Earth, where these
things have been put through the evolutionary meat grinder for millennia.

I'd buy that our screening methods for emergent pathogens are lacking before
I'd ever seriously consider extraterrestrial origin.

I buy into panspermia only insofar as comets are likely contributors of the
building blocks of organic life... Not the fully assembled thing.

